# Lifting Leg



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi all. Has anyone had this situation before. Radar has begun slowly lifting his leg to go pee but it's hit and miss with the Litter Tray. Sometimes he will get it in there and other times he does it infront of it. I don't scold him I just try and catch him and put his whole body in there when he only puts his front paws in and then goes pee. Not sure if he will grow out of it or begin walking all the way in and then going. He doesn't do it all the time so i think it may just be a phase.

Derek


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee only lifts his leg on walks when he needs to squirt on EVERY telephone pole we pass. Otherwise, in the backyard and away from any poles, he squats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi stated lifting his leg at about 5.5 mos. He was neutered at 6.5 mos an it didn't stop him. He never met a tree, pole or fire hydrant he didn't like. I had a German shepherd that never lifted his leg, maybe because he had bad hips.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL- my guys both lift their legs to mark on walks - but squat with one leg only slightly raised off the ground to pee. That being said Cash went though a phase where he would go beside the tray or right where the two trays meet (we use two trays) The problem was it was after he was pretty reliable so we weren;t watching him like a hawk. Ours potty room is in a corner of our garage so - I felt as long as he was out there I could easily clean it up. But all of sudden he seems to be preferring the center. so maybe they just figure it out. Keep putting him in the center. You could try the spray attractant and spray the pads in the center- we did that for a while - but it didn't seem to work - he just grew out of it (I hope- it's only been a month - but he only did it for about a month)


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp has never lifted his leg. When we walk, he never marks either. Thank goodness!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Hi all. Has anyone had this situation before. Radar has begun slowly lifting his leg to go pee but it's hit and miss with the Litter Tray. Sometimes he will get it in there and other times he does it infront of it. I don't scold him I just try and catch him and put his whole body in there when he only puts his front paws in and then goes pee. Not sure if he will grow out of it or begin walking all the way in and then going. He doesn't do it all the time so i think it may just be a phase.
> 
> Derek


I don't like leg lifting so I teach males to squat to pee. You could try that.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha...I used to get mad at capote for doing it. Now I just embrace his maleness... as long as he's not marking all over my house I'm happy..


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not fond of it either, but...

When he lifts his leg at a pole, he lifts it so high that he looses his balance and falls over sometimes. It can be very funny:biggrin1: I've gotten over it and it makes me laugh every time he does it!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jan D said:


> I'm not fond of it either, but...
> 
> When he lifts his leg at a pole, he lifts it so high that he looses his balance and falls over sometimes. It can be very funny:biggrin1: I've gotten over it and it makes me laugh every time he does it!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I don't like leg lifting so I teach males to squat to pee. You could try that.


My little guy hasn't lifted his leg yet (he's only 12 weeks old) but I suppose his time is coming. How do you teach them to not lift their legs? He obviously already knows how to squat to pee, since that's what he does now, but how do you get that to continue?


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

My hav is almost 12 months and squats to pee- how do they know to lift their leg if they never see it? Parker was 6 months when neutered- does that change anything? Is it possible that he never will lift his leg?
Thanks
Lynn


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan at 4months only goes in the backyard and it's a squatting position.I don't think he knows he's supposed to lift his leg.
He got the OK to go walking and sniffing around,but he still hasn't got the hang of going outside while we're on walks,LOL!
So we go for a LONG walk then we come home and he runs outside in the backyard to do his business.Funny little puppy!!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady squats too. He just learned from Linda's (LFung5 on here, I think) how to lift his leg and will do it when he is out playing with them. Otherwise, he has always squatted. I guess he has to show off for his new playmates


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunnygirl said:


> My little guy hasn't lifted his leg yet (he's only 12 weeks old) but I suppose his time is coming. How do you teach them to not lift their legs? He obviously already knows how to squat to pee, since that's what he does now, but how do you get that to continue?


I would be curious on how you can teach a male not to lift his leg (in the event my next Hav is a boy!)

I feel like I have a bunch of weirdo's over here - all 5 of my _girls_ kinda lift their leg when they pee in the yard! I always thought it was because our oldest girl saw our Llasa male (in Heaven now) do it and then the other 4 girls learned it from her ... :crazy: !!

Anyone else have females who lift their legs? (or are mine the only weirdo's?!) :becky:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie does a little, too. Brutus--my almost 6 month male--does not. I always thought it was because she was so low to the ground, she sorta leaned to one side to avoid getting pee on herself.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie lifts her leg a little too when she squats. But I have a story about my previous Havanese's mother who takes the cake! When I bought Panda, her breeder told me that her mother lifts *both* her hind legs when she pees!! She literally would stand on her front legs with both hind legs in the air. She said when they went camping with her, people from miles around would come to watch her dog pee. ound: I'm thankful that the dog I got didn't take after her mother! :biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG, Jeanne - that is soooooooo funny! ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

i think these little male dogs find their own comfort level.
My observation is , rather than lifting the leg, I would descrive what he does as the "lean forward" with his little lips.

Henry only marked territory once, with the leg lift, and that was on the bed, once.


----------

